# 30Min Omegle Convo :)))



## Ramorakomo (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, so after being forced to get a glimpse of 100 chodes, a couple girls who made kinda rude expressions before nexting me, and some other stuff, I met this really cute Philippine chick. After not being nexted i said Hi like normal and she started chating back, 
*You:* hey

*Stranger:* asl pls?

*You:* 18/m/new jersey

*Stranger:* soo young

*You:* haha how?

*Stranger:* nvrmind

*You:* you look young

*Stranger:* u wont ask me?

*Stranger:* yah im still young

*You:* you have very pretty lips, just saying, so where you from?(Took bawls, not gonna lie.)
*Stranger:* haha somewhere in phils u

*Stranger:* well..thankz

I didnt know what her reply was gonna be for some reason i thought i was gonna get cursed out or something xD i guess that's a ANT? Im terrified to approach people, Girls are the hardest tho, And even when i talk to them, i'm still a little awkward(After they talk to me(normally guys, girls never approach me)

A little past history about me, I have never done anything with a girl, That goes as far as Hold a hand, get a number ect. So this was a big step for me. I also got her Facebook,  So we can talk some more,

I was shocked at her Kindness. I feel really good right now  If only there where more girls on Omegle it would be a lot funner, But man do i feel good, Ohh! she even said i was cute :yes
(we where talking about the temp)

*You:* Have you ever seen snow?

*Stranger:* no...in my dreams.. i saw a snow.. haha

*Stranger:* by d way wats ur nem?

*You:* Lol, maybe one day you will huh? 

*You:* My name is Derrick, and yours?

*Stranger:* jenny

*Stranger:* yeah maybe..

*Stranger:* i hope soo..

*You:* Make sure you make a snow man 

*Stranger:* as if a know how to make

*Stranger:* ur cute

*You:* you can learn, , aww thank you

*Stranger:* yeah

*Stranger:* welcome

*You:* Do you have a facebook? if you dont mind?

*Stranger:* yap..

*Stranger:* just type this

*Stranger:* jenny r*** o****


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Ramorakomo said:


> *Ok, so after being forced to get a glimpse of 100 chodes*, a couple girls who made kinda rude expressions before nexting me, and some other stuff, I met this really cute Philippine chick.


I never understood why guys do that. I've been a victim, too.

Congratulations on the chat though, I know even chatting online can bring out symptoms of SA.


----------



## The Man They Call (Jul 10, 2011)

Good work brother.


----------

